# What blue state should I move to?



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm thinking Colorado but idk


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 29, 2022)

.....why do you do this....?

I do need to advise you if you're going this route that with New York, New York City skews things a lot and the state as a whole actually pushes more towards purple (the color code for a battleground state where the parties are kinda even) or even slightly red despite all of the media claims...

....don't know how long that will stay true but that's been the case as long as I've lived there...


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 29, 2022)

I like New York. I live in Western New York and things are pretty progressive out here. COL isn’t too bad and minimum wage is decent for the USA. A lot of upstate is very rural and not as progressive as you might imagine, though. Out in WNY in more populated areas, though, it’s a rather nice place.

If I were you I’d avoid NYC and the lower side of the state. It’s super fuckin expensive out there. Much better COL and experience upstate. Just got to find a nice city. Avoid super rural areas as those will be quite conservative. Cities like Buffalo are rather nice as long as you stay in the better parts of the city.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 29, 2022)

Let's stop with the borderline political bait topics. Thank you.


----------

